# Kalpa



## Bdiddly (Nov 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried anything from kalpa.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 15, 2012)

never heard of them.


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 15, 2012)

I got a free bottle of the Kalpa Test E to try and it made me sick. Every shot I took I got the tired sluggish feeling blah shit. But others have said it was good.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 15, 2012)

I won a contest and had the choice of getting a free bottle of test, 100 d bols, or 100 winstrol. I took the d bols but ended up giving them away to my boy. He took 25 mg a day for four weeks....he hadn't ever tried d bol before and he was already of test cyp for a month. He said he thought he felt them, but I think he didn't know what he was taking about and it was the test cyp he was feeling cuz I know that that test was on point.

There are better labs out there bro.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2012)

No experience with Kalpa, sorry Bro.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 15, 2012)

Never heard of 'em.


----------



## Bdiddly (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks. Ill give some feed back if it ever gets here.  been waiting on a package for awhile. Beginning to think its not coming.


----------



## Bdiddly (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks cranium


----------



## SAD (Nov 18, 2012)

I dislike a lot of what happened in this thread.  It was with the best intentions, but I'm still unhappy with how this was handled.  Done.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah I may have opened my mouth to wide....was thinking on that after I posted. Just trying to help a brother out. I should of took that to pm. My bad. Next time someone send me a fucking pm and tell me to edit my post if I said to much please.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 22, 2013)

I have some Kalpa I haven't tried yet, will report when I do. My boy is on Kalpa Test right now and is having good results with Test like sides. His first cycle.


----------

